
ChipWhisperer - peter_d_sherman
https://newae.com/tools/chipwhisperer/
======
peter_d_sherman
Why you might need one (to partially quote jws's comment in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21599545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21599545)):

"Synopsis: Secret keys are embedded in the device's e-fuses and are not
readable by normal means because of a protection e-fuse. By measuring current
draw during power up an interval is determined to be the time when the CPU is
reading the e-fuses. At that time the power supplies are "glitched" from 3.3v
to 6v using unspecified patterns from a signal generator. This causes errors
in the e-fuse reading, one of which is to make a bank of read protected fuses
readable."

CPU's (and other Integrated Circuits) might have specific functionality which
can only be accessed by glitching the CPU during initialization, as we have
apparently seen with the ESP32:
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21599545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21599545))

ChipWhisperer -- basically assists in that process.

That is, it's a tool for learning/understanding more about CPU hardware...

